# 1937 Roadmaster Aero Flyer



## 1953BelAir (Nov 21, 2013)

I wanted to share the latest find I was lucky enough to pick up. It’s basically an untouched 1937 Roadmaster Aero Flyer that was found 10 minutes from my house. The guy I bought it off of picked it out of the garbage about ten years ago. The owner’s kids were cleaning out his estate two doors down from him and threw it out for trash. All he did was put a set of newer tires on it and ride it around his neighborhood. The bike was purchased new in Etna, PA and was there since I picked it up a month ago. The dual silver rays and bracket were missing. It looks like the original owner had a basket on the front seen from the marks in the handle bars. I’ve finished up with the detail work, put a nice set of used tires on it and a super nice set of silver-rays and bracket thanks to Scott McCaskey. I also added a NOS persons green glass reflector on the rear and the torrington reflector pedals on. I am more than happy with how well the paint and chrome have help up after 76 years. This is the nicest original paint prewar bike I’ve had in my collection so far.  The last pic is when I bought it off of the guy Rich. He’s kept it in his basement since he grabbed it out of the trash. Now only if I could find an Elgin Blue Bird the way I found this, I'd be a happy man.

Dan


----------



## RustyK (Nov 21, 2013)

That's a beauty! Love the green.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2013)

:eek:>>>>N I C E<<<<<


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 21, 2013)

WOW Thats a nice one! Hell I thought it was restored when I first looked, nuthin better than original bikes in that condition!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Nov 21, 2013)

Bluebird schmoobird... YOUR bike is a real find in my opinion! Quite frankly I've seen a lot of Bluebirds over the last few years but very few Cleveland Welding bikes equipped like yours and in such beautiful condition!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 21, 2013)

You are one lucky so and so i would build a glass case around it.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 21, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Bluebird schmoobird...




+1...  :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> You are one lucky so and so i would build a glass case around it.




Heck no--get that thing out and ride it! Beautiful bike...V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 21, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## 1953BelAir (Nov 21, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Heck no--get that thing out and ride it! Beautiful bike...V/r Shawn




I did have it out for a ride and it's a smooth riding bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Beautiful*

Green ... with envy. I love how that bike looks; everything about it. Congratulations.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2013)

It's amazing the things people will throw out:eek:. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 21, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> It's amazing the things people will throw out:eek:. Simply gorgeous!




My father would have thrown that out; no doubt in my mind... :eek: :eek: :eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow!
I've got a 37 Supreme in the same paint scheme, with much patina, so it is great to see what the actual paint looked like when new.
Thanks, for posting and preserving such a great find!


----------



## mike j (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree with everyone, that bike is a beauty. Is that rear fender reflector green also?


----------



## jd56 (Nov 21, 2013)

DAGGUM , my neighborhood trash never reveals such a treasure. Wonder what it looked like in the trash....damn that is nice....congrats on the pick up.


----------



## Denver Razorback (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome find!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 21, 2013)

Thats an awesome bike and great find by the way.... I like the John Deer color on it..enjoy it!!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 21, 2013)

*look what I found!*

I like the stories that people tell regarding their bicycle finds...there must be an old thread somewhere about this.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 21, 2013)

I would love to see a pic with that gem in the trash. She's a beauty!! Definately ride it...ALOT!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome find, gorgeous bike. That is one of only two or three that I have seen complete in original paint. Mine is real close in condition but the color of yours tops mine.


----------



## stoney (Nov 22, 2013)

WOW, beautiful bike. I also thought it was restored. Love the 2 tone green. Usually what I find in the garbage belongs in the garbage.


----------



## 1953BelAir (Nov 22, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Awesome find, gorgeous bike. That is one of only two or three that I have seen complete in original paint. Mine is real close in condition but the color of yours tops mine.




I've seen your Aero Flyer on one of the older threads here. It's an amazing original bike. It's pretty cool that they were both found here in Pittsburgh, PA. It's likely a long shot but kinda makes you wonder if they were sold by the same place. The Hardware store that mine was sold from is still in business. Really nice guys, the building hasn’t changed much since the early 1900's. Still a wood floor store with the same family running it. He was kind enough to show me a small trike from the early 1900's hanging up in the back rafters that they never sold. And yes, I asked. Unfortunately it’s not for sale.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow!!!! I love that color! That bike is sooo cool!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2013)

I just don't understand how someone could look at that and not see any value in it.  I have just one little nitpicky point, those pedals aren't made by torrington and in my opinion they detract from the overall amazingness of the bike. I'd put the originals back on.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 22, 2013)

*I just realized...*

I was living in Pittsburgh when that bike got kicked to the curb.  Bummer.  So the question I have for you is "_Yinz gonna ride that bike dahn tahn n'at?'_


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I have just one little nitpicky point, those pedals aren't made by torrington and in my opinion they detract from the overall amazingness of the bike. I'd put the originals back on.




+1

 Another case of Old-Timer Eye, they are not period correct to the actual year of the bike and the reflectors pull the eye away from the rest of the bike (which is awesome!)


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 19, 2014)

*i have a similar frame but with a pressed steel fork*

And ugly yellow housepaint
Could you post id#s
To help me pinpoint year
Awesome looking bike
Anybody got a tank they are looking to get rid of


----------

